# TinBoats Youtube Channel PLEASE SUBSCRIBE!



## Jim (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi we have a YouTube channel and I beg of you to subscribe to it. We don't do many videos yet, but are ramping up for the giveaways....one to come VERY soon. You can now see my ugly mug on youtube. :LOL2: 

Videos will be short and sweet, never over 3 minutes because I have the attention span of a finch.

Thanks!
Jim

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgSyJTXeZWcsDLfvMv8xTHQ


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 22, 2018)

subscribed


----------



## richg99 (Feb 22, 2018)

Subscribed


----------



## ckhenshaw4 (Feb 22, 2018)

Subscribed. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 22, 2018)

Subscribed 

After I clicked on the Subscribe button, it says I would be commenting publicly under my actual name. To show only my user name do I have to change the name on my Google account? I don't see an option in settings to show only my user name (LDUBS). 

Thanks.


----------



## richg99 (Feb 22, 2018)

I think that Facebook only allows one real name.


----------



## Rumblejohn (Feb 22, 2018)

Subscribed.


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 22, 2018)

richg99 said:


> I think that Facebook only allows one real name.



You mean Google/YouTube instead of Facebook -- If not, then I'm really confused. Haha

When I open a tinboat.net video on You Tube, the comments listed below the video are obviously using screen names instead of real names. Unless, that is, someone really named their child "kickenbass". :LOL2:


----------



## reelfunnm (Feb 23, 2018)

Subscribed.. YT user name schaumbjs =D>


----------



## kmfw160 (Feb 24, 2018)

Kevin Watts, Subscribed!


----------



## Ttexastom (Feb 24, 2018)

Subscribed


----------

